# Potter's Field Crosses



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are some quick crosses I whipped up for my new potter's field. I used the wood from an old cedar fence that I replaced last year. I used 1/4" metal conduit straps on the back that will slide over a rebar post. Some rope, cobwebs and spanish moss and they're ready to go. 12 crosses in one evening!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, instant cemetery!

Haunters are the best when it comes to recycling materials into something useful


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Yes - and the wood is (I imagine) much quicker than a foam tombstone...has an "oldier" look to it too. Can I say "oldier?" LOL


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Cross*

I did some of that design when my grave yard first started really cheap, easy and looks great!

love the twine on them!
Great Job!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

looks great! i am working on a few wooden cross tombstones myself and didnt think of attaching to them to a rod to hold them up thats a great idea! i was originally going to make bases for them


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look great... and old & creepy.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job - I love the effect of old wood crosses like this, super spooky for some reason!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks, everybody! I think these will work out great because they won't have any detailing. They are going to be on the outskirts of the main cemetery, so I'm just going to cast an orange light across them, throw some cobwebs, spanish moss and maybe a crow or two on them and they will be done. The wood really lends itself to this type of project (I knew I could use it somehow for the haunt when we were taking it down!!). I don't think it would have worked as well with any other material.

And BIGANT, I just nailed 2 metal conduit straps on the back that will slide over a 1/4" x 24" rebar stake. I got a 10-count bag of conduit straps for $2 and the rebar is $1.50 each. This works great because the old wood is dried out and very light. And it's quick!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

those look great,super creepy, I too love the twine on them


----------

